# 2015 Christian Random Thoughts  - Stand Strong - 11:58 is Not Too Late



## Shimmie (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year Dearest Christian Sisters and Brothers -- 

Please keep these words in your heart: 


*H.A.P.P.Y. N.E.W. Y.E.A.R.* 

For there is joy in this year far more than you've ever known. No matter what situation you may find yourselves in, there is never a time to give up on God. There is never a time to give up on being happy no matter what challenges are in your lives. 

When you're going through something and you're still praying / waiting for God to come to the rescue, no matter the time, the season or the hour --

Please keep in your heart no matter how close it seems to the midnight hour that 11:58 is not too late. 

God's rescue will always be 'right on time'. He will never leave you nor forsake you. 

Stand Strong this year and beyond... 11:58 is not too late. God is there. 

Love and blessings to each of you.

Love,
Shimmie

Isaiah 54:10 

_For the mountains may depart and the hills be removed, but my steadfast love shall not depart from you, and my covenant of peace shall not be removed,” says the Lord, who has compassion on you. _


_It's 11:58 and God is here for you, right on time. _

_In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen_


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 1, 2015)

Praise God 2015! We made it! Thank you Abba Father! We made it! Praise God!


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 1, 2015)

Hallelujah!!!! I am so thankful to God to be blessed to live another year!! I'm expecting greatness in 2015!


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jan 1, 2015)

Hallelujah another year is here! God is good! So excited to see what 2015 will bring


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 1, 2015)

" Unto God be all of the praise
   Unto God be all of the praise
   For he has done great things so forever we will sing!" Praise God!


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 1, 2015)

I thought I would share a little bit from my church's pre new year service. We read Luke 9:57-62 the message translation 

Luke 9:46-48, 57-62 MSG

They started arguing over which of them would be most famous. When Jesus realized how much this mattered to them, he brought a child to his side. “Whoever accepts this child as if the child were me, accepts me,” he said. “And whoever accepts me, accepts the One who sent me. You become great by accepting, not asserting. Your spirit, not your size, makes the difference.” On the road someone asked if he could go along. “I’ll go with you, wherever,” he said. Jesus was curt: “Are you ready to rough it? We’re not staying in the best inns, you know.” Jesus said to another, “Follow me.” He said, “Certainly, but first excuse me for a couple of days, please. I have to make arrangements for my father’s funeral.” Jesus refused. “First things first. Your business is life, not death. And life is urgent: Announce God’s kingdom!” Then another said, “I’m ready to follow you, Master, but first excuse me while I get things straightened out at home.” Jesus said, “No procrastination. No backward looks. You can’t put God’s kingdom off till tomorrow. Seize the day.”

The topic was Now! Whatever it is that you have planned start doing it NOW! Don't wait for tomorrow or the day after that. Most people act out of excuses. Living with hopes of tomorrow doesn't help with today, you can walk in your blessings now! 

Last night was truly a great service and I enjoyed being able to worship with my SO. I know I was talking about leaving, but something in my spirit was saying no not yet, and I just feel it's important for me and my SO to be in the same building worshipping together especially since this is where we met. This year I just pray the Lord teaches me to guard my heart so I don't easily take offense to things.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 3, 2015)

Romans 8:31-39 MSG

So, what do you think? With God on our side like this, how can we lose? If God didn’t hesitate to put everything on the line for us, embracing our condition and exposing himself to the worst by sending his own Son, is there anything else he wouldn’t gladly and freely do for us? And who would dare tangle with God by messing with one of God’s chosen? Who would dare even to point a finger? The One who died for us—who was raised to life for us!—is in the presence of God at this very moment sticking up for us. Do you think anyone is going to be able to drive a wedge between us and Christ’s love for us? There is no way! Not trouble, not hard times, not hatred, not hunger, not homelessness, not bullying threats, not backstabbing, not even the worst sins listed in Scripture: They kill us in cold blood because they hate you. We’re sitting ducks; they pick us off one by one. None of this fazes us because Jesus loves us. I’m absolutely convinced that nothing—nothing living or dead, angelic or demonic, today or tomorrow, high or low, thinkable or unthinkable—absolutely nothing can get between us and God’s love because of the way that Jesus our Master has embraced us.


----------



## LiftedUp (Jan 3, 2015)

Tomorrow is the first Sunday of the year!  I'm excited!  Going to sleep early tonight - must.wake.up.on.time

Have a great night ladies


----------



## Laela (Jan 4, 2015)

What a lovely message from above...to start a new year. _Hallelujah! _

Jesus did tell us (man) that our time is always _ready_..but we should trust God instead, because His timing is always perfect.

Happy New Year!




Shimmie said:


> Happy New Year Dearest Christian Sisters and Brothers --
> 
> Please keep these words in your heart:
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetvi (Jan 5, 2015)

Same Sex couples are now allowed to get married in Florida. Today several got married in Miami Dade. Even though millions voted against it. The judges threw it out...,

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/article5439081.html


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 6, 2015)

Really irritated right now, I've been looking for a doctor for almost a year. The insurance I have really sucks and frankly I'm better off without it. I just really want to get this big keloid removed from off my ear. Why does this have to be so hard? Needless to say I haven't been to the doctor for a real physical in like 5 years. Honestly Obamacare really does suck!


----------



## Divine. (Jan 7, 2015)

There's a spirit around here. I feel like it's purpose is to distract and confuse the body. We're all sisters in Christ yet we can't seem to agree. It's become quieter as well. More lurkers, less talkers. There's something going on.


----------



## Laela (Jan 15, 2015)

Hope everyone's having a great week! 

No matter how many times I read it, this verse of the day is a fresh brew:

"Jesus, therefore, said unto the Jews who believed in him, `If ye may remain in my word, truly my disciples ye are, and ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall *make *you free.' "  *John 8:31-32 YLT*


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm praying for peace, especially for myself. Every time I see this person it grips my spirit. And I start to feel a combination of anger and sadness. It really hurts to see them on the friends list of my cousin, even though my cousin doesn't know the history behind me and this person. And the person doesn't know that that is my cousin, so really I shouldn't feel any type of way. But it still kind of hurts not because I miss the person, but more so I miss what they did. But I am trusting in God through the midst of it all.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 18, 2015)

“Sometimes doubting is not a lack of faith, but an expression of it. Sometimes to doubt is to merely insist that God be taken seriously not frivolously, to insist that our faith is placed in and upheld by something other than seeming conjuring tricks.” 
― Mark Buchanan, Your God Is Too Safe


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

*In my deepest, darkest moments, what really got me through was a prayer. Sometimes my prayer was 'Help me.' Sometimes a prayer was 'Thank you.' What I've discovered is that intimate connection and communication with my creator will always get me through because I know my support, my help, is just a prayer away.*


----------



## Laela (Jan 24, 2015)

*Mistaken Identity*

Jesus questioned the Pharisees about His identity: “What do you think about the Christ? Whose Son is He?” They replied, “The Son of David” (Matt. 22:42). The identity of Messiah was critical, and their answer was correct but incomplete. The Scriptures had affirmed that Messiah would come and reign on the throne of His father David. But Jesus reminded them that though David would be Christ’s ancestor, He would also be more—David referred to Him as “Lord.”

Faced with a similar question, Peter rightly answered, “You are the Christ, the Son of the living God” (Matt. 16:16). Still today, the question of Jesus’ identity rises above the rest in significance—and it is eternally important that we make no mistake in understanding who He is.

_Frail children of dust, and feeble as frail,
In Thee do we trust, nor find Thee to fail;
Thy mercies how tender, how firm to the end,
Our Maker, Defender, Redeemer, and Friend_. —Grant

No mistake is more dangerous than mistaking the identity of Jesus.

{Source: Daily Bread}


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

“The function of prayer is not to influence God, but rather to change the nature of the one who prays.” 
― Søren Kierkegaard


----------



## Laela (Jan 24, 2015)

*Isaiah 54:17*

"No weapon that is formed against you will prosper; And every tongue that accuses you in judgment you will condemn. This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, And their vindication is from Me," declares the LORD.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Jan 24, 2015)

Folks keep making all these jokes about Jesus but when their own problems are brought to light, they can't say, "I'm guilty, I'm sorry."  Nope.  Who will have the last _laugh_?


----------



## Laela (Jan 24, 2015)

I can't wait for those people to finally get arrested so I can enjoy my membership here. Prayer is key, yes.
This is a new year, this is getting old and tiresome.



JaneBond007 said:


> Folks keep making all these jokes about Jesus but when their own problems are brought to light, they can't say, "I'm guilty, I'm sorry."  Nope.  Who will have the last _laugh_?


----------



## Laela (Jan 24, 2015)

There is nothing more sad to see than mistaken identity. 

Then I heard a loud voice in heaven say: "Now have come the salvation and the power and the kingdom of our God, and the authority of his Messiah. For the accuser of our brothers and sisters, who accuses them before our God day and night, has been hurled down. *Rev. 12:10*


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 24, 2015)

sweetvi said:


> Same Sex couples are now allowed to get married in Florida. Today several got married in Miami Dade. Even though millions voted against it. The judges threw it out...,
> 
> http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/article5439081.html


 
sweetvi...

It won't last.     It's a counterfeit, therefore it cannot last.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 26, 2015)

I often feel down about not being close to my family. I see how a lot of people have these big close families to the point where they don't really need outside friends. I'm not sure if I will ever have that type of relationship with my family. I often feel like black sheep or lone wolf that no one wants to bother. I pray that God's will be done in this area. I try to reach out, but I feel it's a two way street. I shouldn't be the only one trying to create a bond.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Jan 27, 2015)

Psalm 56:8English Standard Version (ESV)

8 You have kept count of my tossings;[a]
    put my tears in your bottle.
    Are they not in your book?


 Nehemiah 8:10English Standard Version (ESV)

10 Then he said to them, “Go your way. Eat the fat and drink sweet wine and send portions to anyone who has nothing ready, for this day is holy to our Lord. And do not be grieved, for the joy of the Lord is your strength.”


don't mind that siggy, it's meant to be funny


----------



## Divine. (Jan 27, 2015)

This pain that I'm feeling hurts, but I know what's birthed from it will be great. God will receive all the glory.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jan 27, 2015)

Divine. said:


> This pain that I'm feeling hurts, but I know what's birthed from it will be great. God will receive all the glory.



This is where I am right now as well... God has been reminding me through it all that everything is working together for my good! Stay the course Divine.  If you keep sowing through your tears.... you'll be able to smile during the harvest!


----------



## Divine. (Jan 27, 2015)

bellatiamarie said:


> This is where I am right now as well... God has been reminding me through it all that everything is working together for my good! Stay the course Divine.  If you keep sowing through your tears.... you'll be able to smile during the harvest!



Thank you bellatiamarie! I really needed that...pressing forward.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jan 29, 2015)

To truly know Jesus is an honor and a privilege.  I'm so glad to have the Holy Spirit in my heart ❤.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 30, 2015)

bellatiamarie said:


> To truly know Jesus is an honor and a privilege. I'm so glad to have the Holy Spirit in my heart ❤.


 
bellatiamarie, indeed it's truly a blessing....

My life would not be the same without Jesus and the power of the Holy Spirit, and I don't want to live without Him.


----------



## LovingLady (Feb 1, 2015)

This is the day that the Lord has made, I will rejoice and be glad in it.


----------



## LiftedUp (Feb 2, 2015)

Happy Monday ladies, have a blessed week!  

I felt moved to come into this forum today, I really haven't been spending enough time here as I aught


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 2, 2015)

LiftedUp said:


> Happy Monday ladies, have a blessed week!
> 
> I felt moved to come into this forum today, I really haven't been spending enough time here as I aught



 LiftedUp , You are  Loved.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Feb 2, 2015)

How do you receive G-d's love?


----------



## Divine. (Feb 2, 2015)

JaneBond007 said:


> How do you receive G-d's love?



By just being open to it. No one has to earn it. God loves regardless. More often than not, people choose to reject his love. There's always an open invitation to receive God's love.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Feb 2, 2015)

How do you know you're open to it  What do you do?  Is it a motion, an attitude?  Tis question was posed to believers, not those who do not know/recognize G-d.  How exactly do you receive it?


----------



## Divine. (Feb 2, 2015)

JaneBond007 said:


> How do you know you're open to it  What do you do?  Is it a motion, an attitude?  Tis question was posed to believers, not those who do not know/recognize G-d.  How exactly do you receive it?



When you accept the fact that God loves just because, you are indeed open to receiving his love. There is no "how" because you don't have to earn God's love. It's always available. If you live in bondage to perfectionism, then the answer to "how" is just finding contentment in the fact that God's grace covers our imperfections. We don't have to be perfect. We just have to live upright and according to God's word. And if we fall short, repent, ask for strength, and try it again.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Feb 2, 2015)

Well, let me try that question this way.  Aside from non-believers and perfectionists, in which tangible way (or intangible) do His followers accept His love?  What does His love consist of aside from His sacrifice?  His love is grace freely given...but what is its substance?  I'm trying to piece together the homily and the meaning behind those very words, "accept G-d's love."   If you are a believer, how do you accept it beyond the offer of "salvation?"  Thoughts along those lines?  

@divine I believe is saying that it is to believe He loves.  But if one has accepted Jesus, doesn't that person already accept G-d's love?  One example, G-d's providential care is sunshine on all people.  Or, He awakens us due to love.  You find yourself alive for another day.  HIs love is freely given.  You received it by default.  How would you receive His love as in an act within yourself?  He didn't say, "say thank you for HIs love" but he said, "receive G-d's love."  It was truly like a parable.

Maybe I ought to pose the questions:  What is love?  What is G-d's love?


----------



## Maracujá (Feb 3, 2015)

Why did Jesus say to the man in Matthew 8:5-11 that He had never encountered someone with such a great faith? Was it because even though he had people under him he still decided to place himself under Jesus' guidance?


----------



## Divine. (Feb 3, 2015)

JaneBond007 said:


> Well, let me try that question this way.  Aside from non-believers and perfectionists, in which tangible way (or intangible) do His followers accept His love?  What does His love consist of aside from His sacrifice?  His love is grace freely given...but what is its substance?  I'm trying to piece together the homily and the meaning behind those very words, "accept G-d's love."   *If you are a believer, how do you accept it beyond the offer of "salvation?"*  Thoughts along those lines?
> 
> @divine I believe is saying that it is to believe He loves.  But if one has accepted Jesus, doesn't that person already accept G-d's love?  One example, G-d's providential care is sunshine on all people.  Or, He awakens us due to love.  You find yourself alive for another day.  HIs love is freely given.  You received it by default.  How would you receive His love as in an act within yourself?  He didn't say, "say thank you for HIs love" but he said, "receive G-d's love."  It was truly like a parable.
> 
> Maybe I ought to pose the questions:  What is love?  What is G-d's love?



The bolded goes back to what I previously stated. An unbeliever accepts God's love when they choose to accept Jesus Christ as their Lord and Savior. Since they already completed the prerequisite of accepting God's invitation, as believers, they are now receiving it.  Except now, this act of receiving is no longer passive (one-sided). _Giving_ and _receiving_ is a two-way interaction.

I personally don't think there is anything else I can do (as a believer) to receive God's love because I have already chosen to accept it. Since I don't have win God over, there's nothing else for me to physically do to receive this love.  God's love to me is unfailing, enduring, endless. It's not just an emotional response. It's an act of grace, kindness, and mercy.  It has no parameters or boundaries.


----------



## Divine. (Feb 3, 2015)

Maracujá said:


> Why did Jesus say to the man in Matthew 8:5-11 that He had never encountered someone with such a great faith? Was it because even though he had people under him he still decided to place himself under Jesus' guidance?



Maracujá In a literal sense (just by looking in the book), this is first time since Jesus began teaching that he encountered someone with bold faith like the centurion. Earlier in the chapter, Jesus met a man with leprosy. The man  said to Jesus, "if you are willing, you can heal me and make me clean." He knew that Jesus could heal him, but that "if" makes his request optional. 

Contrast that with the centurion: "Just say the word from where you are, and my servant will be healed." He didn't even ask Jesus to heal his servant! He knew that Jesus had the power to say something and it would be done.He knew without a shadow of a doubt that his servant would be healed. In verse 13 Jesus says, _Go back home. *Because you believed, it has happened.*_That's type of faith every believer needs to have if they expect their prayers to be answered.  

Nobody goes into God's presence and says, "I'm going through some financial problems/an illness/(insert issue here) Lord. If you want to deliver me from this, you can." No, you are going to declare that deliverance and believe that God will come through! You are not going to give him the option to not answer your prayer for healing.  

One could say that the man with leprosy may have just felt inadequate or unworthy in the Lord's sight. But any person who ever encounters God will feel that way. Jesus taught this about prayer in the previous chapter: _Keep on asking, and you will receive what you ask for. Keep on seeking, and you will find. Keep on knocking, and the door will be opened to you.  For everyone who asks, receives. Everyone who seeks, finds. *And to everyone who knocks, the door will be opened.*_ This is the key to effective prayer. 

I don't think Jesus' response had anything to do with the centurion's title. I think it had everything to do with how boldly he approached Jesus with his request.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Feb 4, 2015)

Divine. said:


> The bolded goes back to what I previously stated. An unbeliever accepts God's love when they choose to accept Jesus Christ as their Lord and Savior. Since they already completed the prerequisite of accepting God's invitation, as believers, they are now receiving it.  Except now, this act of receiving is no longer passive (one-sided). _Giving_ and _receiving_ is a two-way interaction.
> 
> I personally don't think there is anything else I can do (as a believer) to receive God's love because I have already chosen to accept it. Since I don't have win God over, there's nothing else for me to physically do to receive this love.  God's love to me is unfailing, enduring, endless. It's not just an emotional response. It's an act of grace, kindness, and mercy.  It has no parameters or boundaries.




He was addressing anxiety as well.  I understand your points and thought about the same for the believer but it's not quite fitting what he as getting at which is why I'm still asking folks for their opinion on what G-d's love actually is.  We all say it's kindness and mercy...but what does that mean, exactly?  I know what it means regarding salvation. 

 Maybe what he was talking about had to do with accepting whichever comes our way and that it's all  in love, whether tragic or not?   Cancer is grace and kindness?  Tragic train accidents where people die is G-d's love?  Not worrying about it is G-d's love?   An action to agree to everything that happens?  Never heard something put exactly that way.   I dunno, I'm going to try and ask him but he was a visiting priest.   I wish I had it on a podcast to submit it.


----------



## Divine. (Feb 4, 2015)

JaneBond007 said:


> He was addressing anxiety as well.  I understand your points and thought about the same for the believer but it's not quite fitting what he as getting at which is why I'm still asking folks for their opinion on what G-d's love actually is.  We all say it's kindness and mercy...but what does that mean, exactly?  I know what it means regarding salvation.
> 
> Maybe what he was talking about had to do with accepting whichever comes our way and that it's all  in love, whether tragic or not?   Cancer is grace and kindness?  Tragic train accidents where people die is G-d's love?  Not worrying about it is G-d's love?   An action to agree to everything that happens?  Never heard something put exactly that way.   I dunno, I'm going to try and ask him but he was a visiting priest.   I wish I had it on a podcast to submit it.



Oh ok I understand! It would be helpful to have a better context. In regards to your statement about accepting whichever comes our way, that has nothing to do with love but everything to do with the fact that we live in a fallen world. I don't think it was in God's plan for us to suffer, ever. But he already had a solution before Eve ate of the fruit, which was his son Jesus.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Feb 5, 2015)

I received this today....

"In our daily travels, how often do we depend upon road signs / GPS for direction!?! The signs direct us and keep us out of danger. Likewise, God's word is the same. God provides us with a spiritual map-quest, which is the bible to direct our path daily. Lean not upon your own understanding, but follow God's spiritual map-quest - the bible."


----------



## Laela (Feb 5, 2015)

The Bobbi Christina situation is so tragic and upsetting to me... _sigh_... my heart and prayers are with her father and the rest of her family~


----------



## JaneBond007 (Feb 6, 2015)

Divine. said:


> Oh ok I understand! It would be helpful to have a better context.* In regards to your statement about accepting whichever comes our way, that has nothing to do with love but everything to do with the fact that we live in a fallen world.* I don't think it was in God's plan for us to suffer, ever. But he already had a solution before Eve ate of the fruit, which was his son Jesus.




I know, right?  It would seem so...but I get the feeling that this is precisely what he was saying - that all that happens is an act of love.  I'd never heard it this way...or, I never paid attention to it this way.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Feb 9, 2015)

Two weeks in a row!  Same visiting priest.  Anxiety the topic and this Sunday, "look to Job."  There are a LOT of hurting people who are ready to give up.  MSG:  "don't give up."


----------



## Lissa0821 (Feb 10, 2015)

One of the most wonderful things about having a relationship with the Lord for me is the awesome sense of hope and peace that comes over me in the middle of the storm.  I have been in a very trying situation for about a month which to be quite honest I am ok with because I know it is just for a season.  It has an end date, praise God.  But something happened when I laid down to sleep last night and this morning, I have such joy.  I am walking around with a grin that only my love and my Lord can give me.  I am strengthen and courage to go on.  Yes, I still check my emails and phone for that much needed job offer....... But my confidence is in my Lord to give me the favor and lead me to the position that I will grow to love.  I am thankful for that.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Feb 13, 2015)

This devotional blessed me...our connection with God is such a wonderful and powerful experience that nobody can take away.

God’s Connection with Us

_“The Lord God formed the man from the dust of the ground and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life, and the man became a living being” (Genesis 2:7)._

We should be in awe of the privilege we have to use the breath of life to speak to our Creator. We were made to communicate with our Maker. Even though we may not start out doing it very well, He still wants to hear us speak to Him. 

Just as we are delighted when our babies make their first tiny sounds, so our heavenly Father is delighted when He hears the sound of one of His children speaking words intended for His ears.

_Lord, I thank You for the breath of life You have given me. I pray You will breathe new life into me today. Just as You spoke and brought about life in Your magnificent world, help me to speak words that bring life into my own small world as well. How grateful I am to be closely connected to You in every way._

Stormie Omartian


----------



## JaneBond007 (Feb 14, 2015)

Father Knows Best....


truly...


We avoided a horrific tragedy and during all this time of testing, we are alive and well.  We are blessed.  But during it all, I was angry at Him.  He truly was in control.  Bring your anxieties under control and be thankful.  In the end, you will see, He truly was in control and protected you.


----------



## movingforward (Feb 16, 2015)

I have no idea how things are going to pan out.  But everytime I try to make a plan; I feel like I shouldn't worry about it.  That everything will be ok.

I think I'm going to rest in the #dontworry zone. And let God deal with it.


----------



## Maracujá (Feb 22, 2015)

http://21martyrs.com/


----------



## kanozas (Feb 24, 2015)

Man's hope has got to be something outside himself - bigger and all-knowing.  Otherwise, there is just no way to better this world.


----------



## aribell (Feb 28, 2015)

Desperately in need of favor...


----------



## Maracujá (Feb 28, 2015)

John 14:13 tells us that if we ask for anything in His name, He will give it to us. In John 16:24 He tells us that up until now, we haven't asked for anything in His name. 

I thought of this Scripture after watching this video on youtube (link:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYewQOjFG1Q). It's a video of a husband whose wife has 13 siblings who come over to visit her and they decide to make a worship video. We have a proverb in my country about all noses being turned in the same direction...can you imagine being blessed with 13 children and have them all worship Him? 

Another story that touched me is of an African-American couple that has been married for 82 years, have 14 children, 97 grandchildren and 28 great grandchildren. Can you imagine having that type of legacy? God has the ability to lead people (in the right direction), this has inspired me to start asking God for big things concerning my family.


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 28, 2015)

It's important that we act godly and be the change we want to see. No one will want Christ if there's nothing to *admire in us:*

"Do not waste time arguing over godless ideas and old wives’ tales. Instead, train yourself to be godly. "


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Mar 2, 2015)

God has me in this trying time to teach me how to pray for my enemies, those that wish to debase and minimize me. He is also teaching me that I do have power, I am not some weakling. 

It's so hard though, I have wanted to cry, have cried, wanted to throw stuff. It's so hurtful. It's hard to even speak to them as I think they will see the smile and do something deliberate to try to dim it. It's safer for me to detach myself, so they just won't really know how they are hurting me. In the car, I thank God for allowing me to endure. 4 more days in this sad sad place.


----------



## kanozas (Mar 8, 2015)

What may be permissible might not be profitable.  Be wise to know whether it will negatively affect your circumstances or not.


----------



## kanozas (Mar 13, 2015)

1 Corinthians 3:19-20Douay-Rheims 1899 American Edition (DRA)

19 For the wisdom of this world is foolishness with God. For it is written: I will catch the wise in their own craftiness.

20 And again: The Lord knoweth the thoughts of the wise, that they are vain.


----------



## whosthatgurl (Mar 16, 2015)

I really didn't know if I should have posted this on the random thoughts thread or the prayer request thread because I literally had a prayer request and a praise break in same breath, but I'm so thankful for my Pastor for believing in me and my gift of writing. 

I've been having a feeling for a few months now that he was going to eventually ask me to work for the church, and even my coworker asked me about a month ago, that if my Pastor asked me to leave my current job to work for the church, would I go. Naturally I said yes, but now I've had a hit wave of feelings of the thought of leaving my current job to where I started crying. I didn't realize how many relationships I've built with my team, but weighing my pros and cons, I don't see myself for growth professionally there. And I'm definitely not making what I should be making at the place I am post higher ed. 

I said a quick prayer before I got out of my car before just for a clear answer. I'll be having a meeting on Wednesday, and I'll find out then if I'll be actually working for my church full/part time and if I'll be leaving my job. 

I get really attached to people easily, and I know I'll miss my coworkers a lot if I do go, but truth be told, I know there is so much better out there. And the lifestyle of where I work and where I'm trying to go spiritually, I don't agree with wholeheartedly.

Four years ago, you couldn't have told me I'd be where I'm at when it comes to me and church.  I'm thankful for the opportunity, while there is so much more to learn and work on in God. I didn't think I would change this much.


----------



## movingforward (Mar 18, 2015)

Sometimes it's just you and God.


----------



## whosthatgurl (Mar 19, 2015)

I've been crying ever since Monday. Especially more after last night. I know that things aren't supposed to last forever, and you move into different seasons, but with this job change and moving more into the ministry, I'm more confused and scared than ever. 

I'm so heartbroken about leaving all of my coworkers. I was talking to one of them last night via text and started bawling. I'm crying now while typing this.

I'm supposed to be praying for a release for me to go ahead and move forward, but I don't even know if I want to go. 

This is all happening way too fast. I wasn't expecting any of this.


----------



## Laela (Mar 20, 2015)

whosthatgurl, confusion and fear are just opportunities for growth. Sounds like growing pains ...not to make light of your experience or sound like a cliche' but "This, too, shall pass"


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 22, 2015)

For some reason right now I am feeling church burn out. Like some times I just really do not wamt to go to church. The Sunday before last I couldn't make it because I had to do some research for nursing school. On the drive home it was so warm and sunny I felt so much peace just driving and listening to my church's sermon CD.


----------



## sizzle (Mar 23, 2015)

whosthatgurl said:


> I've been crying ever since Monday. Especially more after last night. I know that things aren't supposed to last forever, and you move into different seasons, but with this job change and moving more into the ministry, I'm more confused and scared than ever.
> 
> I'm so heartbroken about leaving all of my coworkers. I was talking to one of them last night via text and started bawling. I'm crying now while typing this.
> 
> ...



If you are this unhappy, then you will need a more declarative answer from God...pray some more.  You might be serving the Lord in your current position more than you'll ever know.  Anyway, I pray that you will find finally find peace in whatever decision that you make.  God bless.


----------



## preciouslove0x (Mar 24, 2015)

Wondering if it's ever okay to allow a non-Christian man court you.....

Thoughts?


----------



## Divine. (Mar 25, 2015)

preciouslove0x said:


> Wondering if it's ever okay to allow a non-Christian man court you.....  Thoughts?



The short answer: you can do whatever you want to do. God gives us free will. However, there is a cost to knowingly dating someone who is not saved. 

Do not, I repeat, do NOT go into a relationship thinking you can change a man. Only God can do that. There's a chance your light can prompt him to get saved, but then again, he may reject the God you love and serve. Just know that a person has to want to change first. You can pray all day for their soul, but if his heart is hardened toward God, God cannot intervene (again, because he does not get in the way of our free will). 

Is it possible to court someone and they get saved BEFORE you get married? Absolutely. But I would not walk down that aisle unless you know that is the case or else you are going to set yourself up for the biggest test of your life. Divorce is not an option ever. God's Word is clear:  "And if a woman has a husband who is not a believer and he is willing to live with her, she must not divorce him." 1 Corinthians 7:13 

Thankfully God has a special grace for those in marriages with a person who is not saved. God can bless an imperfect marriage, but not without some tests. Marriage is important to God. Even if you do marry a christian, that doesn't automatically mean your marriage is going to be easy. However, the great thing about being married to someone who is saved is that the Holy Spirit is able to guide both spouses in the marriage. He can speak to the husband about an issue that is important to the wife and vice versa. Ultimately, they both can come together and pray over their marriage. 

I would read 1 Corinthians 7 and 1 Peter 3. Then determine if this something you would want to do.


----------



## kanozas (Mar 26, 2015)

Colossians 2:8  See to it that no one takes you captive through hollow and deceptive philosophy, which depends on human tradition and the elemental spiritual forces of this world rather than on Christ


There is a very dangerous philosophy targeting minorities today, to take a revenge of sorts.  It appeals to the sensitive feelings of those experiencing racist oppression.  Surely, society will reap what it sows but vengeance doesn't belong to us.  Why become as evil as your oppressor?  They want you to feel as though you are lacking but you are the richest.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Mar 26, 2015)

preciouslove0x said:


> Wondering if it's ever okay to allow a non-Christian man court you.....
> 
> Thoughts?



Hi preciouslove0x, please listen to the message below, shared by Kacie.  Also, remember that as wise as Solomon was, and as strong as Samson was, they still married ungodly women who led them away from God, and out of God's will, respectively.  Had they not courted said women, their lives may have ended differently.  

In short, I think it's a bad idea and you would be setting yourself up for a terrible fall.  I leave you with Proverbs 3:5-6 and Psalms 27:14.



Kacie said:


> In process of listening to this message.. "The Reason for the Wait"
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VgHtHf6yj8


----------



## Laela (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: Identity Theft is Nothing New*

Enjoyed this radio series this week, esp the last entry. Sharing for encouragement. 
The whole week's transcript is here: >>* Identity Theft is Nothing New!* 

Friday, March 27th, 2015
Identity Theft is Nothing New!


If you are a Christ-follower, born from above through faith in Christ, no one can truly steal your identity, because no one can snatch you out of Jesus’ hand.  However, your enemy can make your life pretty miserable by trying to deceive you and cause you to dwell on who you used to be instead of who you ARE.

So, how do you keep that from happening?  You have one weapon—the Word of God—but that’s all you need.  It is a powerful weapon, a living and active weapon, sharper than any double-edged sword.  It will defeat your enemy if you know how to use it.

I have never used a firearm of any kind. I would not know how to pull a trigger on a gun.  Therefore, even though I could own a gun, it would do me no good if I needed to defend myself because I don’t know a thing about guns.

In the same way, if you want to prevent identity theft and live in the truth of who you are in Christ instead of being mired in the lies of Satan, you must know how to use your weapon, the Word of God.  _No doubt you have a Bible, but do you know how to use it as a weapon? _ Here’s an example:

You’re having a bad day because you’re thinking about your failures, your inadequacies, your sins of the past.  You’re feeling unworthy and guilty and full of shame.  But because you know the truth of God’s Word, you decide to fight back with your weapon.  So, you rebuke those wrong thoughts, which are from the devil, and you replace them with truth, such as Philippians 3:13:

This one thing I do:  Forgetting what is behind and straining toward what is ahead, I press on toward the goal to win the prize for which God has called me heavenward in Christ Jesus.

You literally use the Word of God as a weapon, quote it, read it, write it, speak it—just pull the trigger, so to speak, and blast the enemy with God’s truth.  You can fight back with truth and you know the truth by continually, daily being in God’s Word, being in a Bible study group, listening, reading, and memorizing the Word.  You will defeat your enemy when you know the Word and use it.  There is no other way to victory and joy.


----------



## whosthatgurl (Apr 2, 2015)

Isn't it funny how there's one person that tries to ruin a good moment? This is probably the reason why I don't testify on social media. 

this week has been a good transition week for me working in the ministry. My first official day of my new assignment was on Wednesday. 

Please continue to pray in my strength.


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 15, 2015)

Pastor Voddie Baucham is moving to Zambia, today he posted an audio explaining why he's going. You can listen to it here: http://launchthemove.com/. I am so excited about this and will be praying for this. I'm listening to the audio right now and a valuable point that he raises is the fact that we as Africans deal with a different set of problems that theological books from the US cannot help us deal with. He spoke about animism and ancestors worship; he said it is valuable that there are African theologians publishing books within Africa.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Apr 15, 2015)

"God changes caterpillars into butterflies, sand into pearls, and coal into diamonds using time and pressure" Rick Warren


----------



## kanozas (Apr 16, 2015)

http://obnoxioustelevision.com/2013...st-gentleman-rashad-burgess-have-a-baby-girl/


----------



## movingforward (Apr 18, 2015)

a few years ago, when I was broker than broke, K-Love was having their fundraiser drive for the station.  I promised myself, the next time I catch their drive; that I would give.  

Well this week they had a drive and I said oh good I can give a modest donation.  Before I could think of the amount the Holy Spirit said $50.

So that's what I gave.  

The same day, I was bless with $50!   

Needless to say,  I'm so happy!  Totally unexpected.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 27, 2015)

Feeling a little down today, I just feel like I don't give up on people the way they give up on me. I just feel hurt, I've tried to move on with my life but it's not working. Now I just feel like I don't even bother allowing people to come in or try to build friendships with people I just feel like what's the point people only want to hurt the next person anyway. I just feel cold, and emotionally detached towards people. I'm to the point where I just get what I want from people and discard them.


----------



## Divine. (Apr 28, 2015)

mz.rae said:


> Feeling a little down today, I just feel like I don't give up on people the way they give up on me. I just feel hurt, I've tried to move on with my life but it's not working. Now I just feel like I don't even bother allowing people to come in or try to build friendships with people I just feel like what's the point people only want to hurt the next person anyway. I just feel cold, and emotionally detached towards people. I'm to the point where I just get what I want from people and discard them.



Sorry you're going through this! I understand how you feel completely. It sounds to me like you may be in bondage to people.

You should never put your hope and trust in man. When you're in bondage to people, everything they say or do can impact your feelings. Instead of not caring at all,  just put your hope in the Lord. God will never disappoint you like people will.

Pray about this area. Ask God to release you from this stronghold. You'll be able to live your life much more freely once you let go of other people disappointing you. You have to change your outlook from "Everyone lets me down" to "God is my ONLY source of hope. It's okay for people to fall short in this area because they are unable to fill me like my Father in Heaven can."

Give people some grace to be imperfect. That's the type of grace  God bestows on us everyday.


----------



## kanozas (Apr 28, 2015)

mz.rae said:


> Feeling a little down today, I just feel like I don't give up on people the way they give up on me.. I'm to the point where I just get what I want from people and discard them.




I happened across this song today.  I hope it might minister to you in some way.  Mary Mary, Never Wave My Flag


----------



## movingforward (Apr 29, 2015)

So my move to Colorado was squashed.  Fine 

Stuck in a dead end job in Chicago, for now. Fine

My manager and I had a huge argument and she said I was being insubordinate....not true and she couldn't think of any examples when I asked.  FINE!

My co worker informed me that my manager is trying to build a case to fire me.  <record scratch>  FINE!

I know I'm going through a valley experience.  But I'm so tired and drained that everything is just FINE!

I go through in the same areas and I'm TRYING to find the lesson to be learned in all of this.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 29, 2015)

kanozas said:


> I happened across this song today.  I hope it might minister to you in some way.  Mary Mary, Never Wave My Flag





Divine. said:


> Sorry you're going through this! I understand how you feel completely. It sounds to me like you may be in bondage to people.
> 
> You should never put your hope and trust in man. When you're in bondage to people, everything they say or do can impact your feelings. Instead of not caring at all,  just put your hope in the Lord. God will never disappoint you like people will.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much ladies for you're words and the song. I'm feeling much better today! I'm realizing what happened was for the best and apart of God's plan. I'm actually realizing how much better my life is now without those people.


----------



## LiftedUp (May 1, 2015)

I'm frustrated.  I asked the God to tell me today, why?  I know it's not my place to question but I really need to know why?  I've been going to interview after interview that went imo excellent and I have not been getting the job.  The recruiting officer tells me that I was excellent but there was a slight difference between me and the other person, really slight.  I have an impressive resume, meet all of the requirements and the interview goes perfect, if not near perfect.  It's like I'm tasting something but not getting the whole bite.  I don't know what to do at this point.  I live a good life and try to do the right thing and this breakthrough I cannot get *sigh*.  

To top it off, my boss has been pressuring and picking on me lately and has been personally attacking me.  I really really want to leave this environment.  I cannot take it any more.

Today, I just needed to exhale after yet another rejection.  The recruiting manager sounded really apologetic (she was on the panel) and I told her that it was fine, but I really don't know what to do any more.  She couldn't even have given me advice on how I could've improved.  I don't know what to do.  I'm trying to cast my burdens onto the Lord but I feel that I have been doing that but nothing...


----------



## YaniraNaturally (May 20, 2015)

It is not always easy to preach the gospel to others. Sigh.


----------



## movingforward (May 21, 2015)

I could've wrote this entire post.



LiftedUp said:


> I'm frustrated.  I asked the God to tell me today, why?  I know it's not my place to question but I really need to know why?  I've been going to interview after interview that went imo excellent and I have not been getting the job.  The recruiting officer tells me that I was excellent but there was a slight difference between me and the other person, really slight.  I have an impressive resume, meet all of the requirements and the interview goes perfect, if not near perfect.  It's like I'm tasting something but not getting the whole bite.  I don't know what to do at this point.  I live a good life and try to do the right thing and this breakthrough I cannot get *sigh*.
> 
> To top it off, my boss has been pressuring and picking on me lately and has been personally attacking me.  I really really want to leave this environment.  I cannot take it any more.
> 
> Today, I just needed to exhale after yet another rejection.  The recruiting manager sounded really apologetic (she was on the panel) and I told her that it was fine, but I really don't know what to do any more.  She couldn't even have given me advice on how I could've improved.  I don't know what to do.  I'm trying to cast my burdens onto the Lord but I feel that I have been doing that but nothing...


----------



## movingforward (May 22, 2015)

WELP!  I HAD a job offer.  The manager actually hired me on the spot last week.....the position was for a Human Resources Director.

I just had to go through the background checks.  

Received a call today, the company is under new management (it's a small company) and the old manager didn't feel right hiring me on; considering the company will be under new mgmt in the coming weeks.  

But he passed my information on to the new manager.

I was supposed to move out of state last year and this year -- both times something came up.  NOW this!  

I have no idea what is going on! 

I'm asking God for answers, but I'm still clueless!


----------



## LovingLady (May 24, 2015)

Stop saying how you feel and start saying what you believe.


----------



## kanozas (May 25, 2015)

With life comes risk-taking.  Having faith is risk-taking and so is marriage, taking on a new career, an education and a host of other things.  When you get married, you don't fully know the person.  You should know that person as much as you can and as is wise.  But living together, you get to know your mate over years and decades.  One way you don't have to know your potential marital partner is sexually.  You can get an idea about each other by openly discussing all aspects pre-marriage.  What is your health status and not just STD/STI?  Does your partner have a healthy idea about sex?  Couples can explore that time to come by getting to know one another psychologically and spiritually.  

But what happens when you've tested out your partner sexually?  You've had sex.  Your emotions have just now tied you to this person.  You can practically no longer make a wise, emotionally sound decision about whether to marry this person.  Your body has taken over the mind.  Choose a husband with your head, not your emotions.  The world will tell you to try the other way to determine compatibility.  It's not the truth.


----------



## Divine. (May 28, 2015)

I was having quiet time with the Lord and he spoke to me: "Would you still love me if things remained the same?" Little did I realize that this was the beginning of a prophetic word that God was speaking to many of his children. There are a lot of Christians going through tough times right now and many are beginning to grow weary. They are beginning to question if God is going to come through. Their fervor for God is starting to fade because it appears as though He is not moving.

One of the pastors I follow online gave a sermon about this area 3 days after God spoke this message to me. As the title of this thread states, "Stand Strong". If you haven't read the first post of this thread in awhile, I recommend you read it today! There is word there for someone, somewhere who is losing hope. God is here (SN: I wrote this last sentence before I even knew @Shimmie used the same wording in her original post! God is speaking!).


----------



## LovingLady (May 31, 2015)

Have faith in God. The enemy attacks your life not for your stuff, but to diminish your faith in God.


----------



## kanozas (Jun 3, 2015)

Pray and love those who have outbursts against G-d, religion and adherents to faith.  Their anger is a cry for help.  Jesus says about the world, "they are all looking for me."  For every person who wants anything...that person is looking for the One who is the propitiation of sins.  We are all looking for Jesus.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 7, 2015)

So.... I'm thinking I need a break from everything! A break from social media, a break from people, a break from church, just a break from everything. For the pass few months I have just felt weighed down and drained to the point it is coming out in anger. So I am considering just taking a hiatus from some things starting this week.


----------



## kanozas (Jun 8, 2015)

It's an uphill climb.  There are dips and rocks and weeds all along the path.  But the climb is upwards.

Joshua 24:14

New International Version
"Now fear the LORD and serve him with all faithfulness. Throw away the gods your ancestors worshiped beyond the Euphrates River and in Egypt, and serve the LORD.


----------



## kanozas (Jun 9, 2015)

It is a battle for souls.  There are wolves in sheep's clothing on every corner and then there are true, caring shepherds.  Few listen to them.  How to improve the community?  Spiritually.  But will you listen?  So many have fallen away from belief and it is a detriment to the soul.  Now you are ships without rudders, cast in many directions.  Get back on course by holding on to the only one who can lead you to the truth and eternal life.  As it is now, you aren't seeking and you don't want to take direction with the result that you are lost and looking for the path.


----------



## *Champion 8675* (Jun 9, 2015)

*If you are not a blessing... I don't need a another burden. *


----------



## yodie (Jun 10, 2015)

Just reading a few posts in this thread and the tears are just streaming!! So many of you have posted my personal feelings TODAY.  I stress today because with God EVERYTHING is subject to change.


----------



## kanozas (Jun 12, 2015)

Aunt Tillie is upset because nobody invited her to the singing contest.  "Take Me to the King"


----------



## kanozas (Jun 18, 2015)

The greatest war is the one the devil is raging against your soul.  Who is the watchman of your soul?


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 19, 2015)

My former best friend, that I have been missing so much for the past year commented on one of my post on a social media site a few days ago. Since then I have been wondering if this means I should reach out to her or if it was just a comment. I have prayed about the matter and I am still not sure. I know a few months ago I was thinking about reaching out to her and even wrote a letter to her in a notebook of what I would say. I acted foolishly last year during our last conversation as well as all last year during our friendship and have regretted it since then now that it's been a year later. I feel I have grown so much since a year ago and am ready to talk if she is open to it. Lord I just pray and ask for guidance as to what I should do....


----------



## LadyRaider (Jun 20, 2015)

I go to a white church. Sometimes I am the only black OR brown face in the crowd.
Why?
1. I grew up going to a military base church. I'm just used to the cadence of that type of service.
2. It is 5 minutes from my house. Unless it's work, I never get anywhere on time unless it's really close (church, the gym)
3.  One hour service. Full stop.
4. Ph.D.s I'm a snob. I like intellectual preachers. I want the ones with a Ph.D. from a reputable seminary. I don't like emotional appeals, or "Free verse." I like a tight, well planned, researched sermon.

Anyway... I don't want to go tomorrow after Charleston. I'm positive the preacher will say something perfectly wonderful. And he'll say just the RIGHT thing, too. He's like that. He's one of the good guys. But I don't feel comfortable with the rest of those white folks.

They keep asking me why I don't go to sunday school.

So I want to skip church tomorrow. I just wish I hadn't skipped LAST sunday. I volunteered at vacation bible school the previous Mon-Thurs. and I figured that was enough church for the week!

I remember last week talking to the preacher's wife. Really sweet lady. We were working the "bible adventures" room during vacation bible school together. I remember saying something that was racial. Nothing extreme, but I thought later that I might have made her feel uncomfortable. You know, nice white people sometimes don't know what to do with "race" topics. So I felt bad. Her husband, the pastor would have handled it fine, no problem. But I wasn't sure about her.

Now here I am feeling some kind of way about taking my glowing brown face into that church. Not worried about the pastor. Worried about the "nice" white people... and the not so nice as well.

Part of me even imagines what a great target Id be for some crazed gunman. But I have a dreadful imagination like that. I get it from my Mom.

I should try a black church tomorrow. But I'm positive they are not ANYWHERE near where I live. And guess what... they ain't getting out in an hour.


----------



## Daughter (Jun 21, 2015)

I've fell off from my faith...HARD. I just don't have a desire to pray, praise or read the Bible like I used to. Not even sure why.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm glad I reached out to my old friend, now time to mend this broken friendship. God willing....


----------



## kanozas (Jul 1, 2015)

Angels abound.  G-d's providence is real.  Praise G-d!!!!


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 11, 2015)

At last November 2014's family reunion, I felt "left out." I have a cousin who I realize has always been "too much" for me. She's a fast talker and aggressive in a subtle way. She's the "beautiful" one in the family and has kids doing amazing things. But I honestly think my Ph.D. and my suddenly "compliment worthy" hair (thanks LHGF) made her even more pushy and mean. And this year she had "W", an Asian cousin-in-law to be ugly with. 

Now I know some people seem to brush off ugliness, or don't seem to have the need to push back. I do. I KNOW at least the Asian cousin-in-law has a reputation for ugliness because a few other people made comments.

Anyway... those times I was left out... I was pushed over to sit with my cousin Tracy and her husband. And they were entertaining and funny and sweet. I was constantly pushed out of my "regular group" with my brother, and put with them.  I don't think the pretty cousin and "W" are all that nice. It's just that my brother had a stroke so they were being nice to him out of pity.

My cousin Tracy died in May. If I hadn't been pushed away, I wouldn't have gotten to spend so much time with her and her wonderful family. So it was a blessing in disguise. I know that.

I am both grateful to have spent all the time with Tracy, and yet still hurt by W and the pretty cousin and even my brother who didn't stand up for me. I sort of can't blame my brother because he's stupid about that sort of thing. In the face of women's wiles... he is inept. But it still bothers me.

I want to hold on to the time with Tracy, and let go of the other. But it's hard for me.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jul 21, 2015)

Who was it in this thread that said "sometimes it's just you and God"??  They ain't never lied!!! Those words are ringing so true for me in my life right now... and I'm grateful to say that I trust God because it's just me and Him.  He's showing me that He is all I've ever needed.


----------



## kanozas (Jul 22, 2015)

◄ Psalm 80:2 ►
Context
*2*Before Ephraim and Benjamin and Manasseh, stir up Your power
 And come to save us!
*3*O God, restore us
 And cause Your face to shine _upon us,_ and we will be saved.

*4*O LORD God _of_ hosts,
 How long will You be angry with the prayer of Your people?

*5*You have fed them with the bread of tears,
 And You have made them to drink tears in large measure.

*6*You make us an object of contention to our neighbors,
 And our enemies laugh among themselves.

*7*O God _of_ hosts, restore us
 And cause Your face to shine _upon us,_ and we will be saved.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 9, 2015)

Yesterday, Saturday August 8, 2015, I got baptized!!! 
When I look back, I see the unlikely way I got here and I am so grateful that God pursued me relentlessly! Matthew 18:12-13 are the verses that will always be written on my heart. I just had to share the good news, and I hope that it can an encouragement to someone


----------



## LiftedUp (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm feeling like I'm being sent a message and I'm not "getting it".  I went to church with my boyfriend on Saturday night and the sermon was based on John chapter 6.  Yesterday, I'm listening to a sermon on the radio and guess what they're preaching on?  John chapter 6?

Of course this may just be coincidental


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 13, 2015)

There are no coincidences with God .


----------



## kanozas (Aug 23, 2015)

John 8:44
You belong to your father, the devil, and you want to carry out your father's desires. He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies.

Jeremiah 17:9
The heart is deceitful above all things and beyond cure. Who can understand it?

Zechariah 7:11
"But they refused to pay attention; stubbornly they turned their backs and covered their ears.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Aug 25, 2015)

How GREAT thou art!


----------



## kanozas (Aug 27, 2015)

People are using the Duggar's fall as an excuse to persecute those who believe in G-d's word.  If you don't live in fornication and other mortal sins, then you're some kind of a "fanatic."  We all have biology, we are all organisms and we all desire sex.  But I am not an animal and I do not have to succumb to sexual desires that are not appropriate.  Man is more than his animal tendencies.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Aug 30, 2015)

It could've been me.  It should've been me. It would've been me. If it wasn't for the BLOOD!

Oh,  the blood of Jesus.  The redeeming blood of Jesus. 

I'm grateful today.   I try not to judge others for the choices that they make.   We all have a different story.  We all have the same Savior.

Truth is, it could easily be me today.  Living with a debilitating disease.  In jail. Strung out. Homeless. Jobless. Or worse--dead.  

Today I made a conscious decision to not focus on what is lacking in my life, but to focus on where God has brought me from and more importantly on what God has kept me from.

I'm grateful today!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 31, 2015)

^^^that's one of my favorite songs!


----------



## bellatiamarie (Aug 31, 2015)

whosthatcurl said:


> ^^^that's one of my favorite songs!



Mine too!


----------



## Divine. (Aug 31, 2015)

The enemy is really trying to take me out, but it's not over until God says so! Things have gotten so horrible in my life that I just wanted God to take me home with him. I couldn't bear to live another day.  I didn't want to be apart of this sin-filled world anymore. Today I starting crying because I'm too young to want my life to end so soon.

When I get hit by so many tests at the same time, I always wonder if Satan has it out for me. He cannot stand the fact that I chose to serve God. My past isn't pretty and he reminds me of that any chance he can get.

I'm still here today because God has a purpose for my life. These tests only strengthen my faith. God doesn't give me an option to quit even when I feel like giving up. I'm thankful that my father loves me enough not to turn me over to my desires! He sees something in me that I can't even see in myself.


----------



## ckisland (Sep 4, 2015)

God is good, and He always provides us with what we need. I feel so blessed and thankful right now


----------



## futureapl (Sep 5, 2015)

@Daughter I've experienced this too in the past. At the time I wasn't happy with my life and I blamed God for the state my life was in so I stopped truly taking time out to pray. I felt so alone at that time. I'm not exactly sure how things changed but they did. I feel so blessed to have a Father who loves me despite my past rejection of him.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 5, 2015)

Divine. said:


> The enemy is really trying to take me out, but it's not over until God says so! Things have gotten so horrible in my life that I just wanted God to take me home with him. I couldn't bear to live another day.  I didn't want to be apart of this sin-filled world anymore. Today I starting crying because I'm too young to want my life to end so soon.
> 
> When I get hit by so many tests at the same time, I always wonder if Satan has it out for me. He cannot stand the fact that I chose to serve God. My past isn't pretty and he reminds me of that any chance he can get.
> 
> I'm still here today because God has a purpose for my life. These tests only strengthen my faith. God doesn't give me an option to quit even when I feel like giving up. I'm thankful that my father loves me enough not to turn me over to my desires! He sees something in me that I can't even see in myself.


Amen! I just want my Father to take me home so bad, but we have to be patient a little while longer. He'll be here soon  Thank you God for grace, mercy, and unrelenting love.


----------



## futureapl (Sep 9, 2015)

While I was at my church's bookstore I read something on a shirt that really affected me. It said something along the lines of  "If you were on trial for being a Christian would there be enough evidence to convict you?"


----------



## kanozas (Sep 11, 2015)

We ask how on earth could a genocide happen to those in the past and wonder how they just allowed it to slip by without much notice without realizing we are doing the very same today, even christians.


----------



## Laela (Sep 13, 2015)

"As I look back on my life, I realize that every time I thought I was being rejected from something good, I was actually being re-directed to something better."
-_Steve Maraboli_


----------



## bellatiamarie (Sep 16, 2015)

I think it really sunk in the other day for me that by-and-by, after while, this will all be over.  I'm a social worker and sometimes I wear myself out doing this work.  The other day I realized God doesn't need social workers in heaven.  He doesn't need nurses, doctors, teachers, etc., in heaven. I just felt such relief. 

Jesus is preparing a place for us! This fact helps me to keep pressing on.


----------



## Laela (Sep 24, 2015)

um ... 
_
"Here in the United States, we cherish religious liberty.  It was the basis for so much of what brought us together.  And here in the United States, we cherish our religious liberty, but around the world, at this very moment, children of God, including Christians, are targeted and even killed because of their faith."_


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 25, 2015)

I don't know where to put this and I didn't want to make a new thread, but I finished my 1st fast (3 days, no food until after 5pm). Surprisingly enough,I started on Tuesday night (no idea it was Yom Kippur) because it just felt like the right thing to do lol. I felt that I could have done a better job, and prayed on my knees more. Also, I did the no-no of telling 3 people I was fasting (somehow it came up in conversation). Also I got really focused at the end of each day on how long I had until I could eat. I feel kind of disappointed in myself. At least I know where I went wrong, cause I kept a journal for 2 of the 3 days. 
/end unexpected rant


----------



## Laela (Sep 26, 2015)

Trying to manipulate the Lord's will through prayer never works. Instead of solving the problem, this can lead to frustration. Therefore, we need to be willing to trust God and wait for His answer.
-Dr. Michael Youssef


----------



## whosthatgurl (Sep 28, 2015)

I was prophesied to today, and I'm SO excited about my future, however. I wish I would have asked for clarity. 

Have any of you ever questioned something told you by someone to somebody else? Not in a negative way. I'm just positive I won't see this man again after tonight's service.


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 30, 2015)

whosthatcurl said:


> I don't know where to put this and I didn't want to make a new thread, but I finished my 1st fast (3 days, no food until after 5pm). Surprisingly enough,I started on Tuesday night (no idea it was Yom Kippur) because it just felt like the right thing to do lol. I felt that I could have done a better job, and prayed on my knees more. *Also, I did the no-no of telling 3 people I was fasting (somehow it came up in conversation).* Also I got really focused at the end of each day on how long I had until I could eat. I feel kind of disappointed in myself. At least I know where I went wrong, cause I kept a journal for 2 of the 3 days.
> /end unexpected rant



This is a toughy, I usually lie about it but that's no better.


----------



## felic1 (Oct 2, 2015)

I have been looking for a thread regarding the shooting of Christians in Oregon. I don't know how to post articles.


----------



## kanozas (Oct 2, 2015)

Awful.  I tried to get my thoughts together and couldn't muster up much sympathy for that poor soul who probably....well, you know.  He was so angry and it ruined him and took the lives of others.   Anger burns us.


----------



## Laela (Oct 13, 2015)

_++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
“There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither slave nor free,there is no male and female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus. And if you are Christ’s, then you are Abraham’s offspring,heirs according to promise.”_ *~ 

Galatians 3:28-29*
_++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++_​


----------



## whosthatgurl (Oct 20, 2015)

I posted a few weeks ago about being unsure of working in ministry anymore, but I made my decision last week to stop working for my church. 

It's coming as a shock to all of the staff, and they didn't want to see me go, but it was the best decision for me to make, I feel. 

(Almost) Unfortunately I cherish the relationship that I have with my leaders, and a lot of things work wise was crossing into each other, and it was truly making me look bad because I was messing up so bad, and the trust I had from my leaders was waning, so I wanted to wring my hands of everything.. and as soon as I made my decision, a weight was lifted. 

Has anyone been in that predicament?


----------



## movingforward (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm learning more and more, to just release things to Father.  Every little thing, I need to be at peace.


----------



## felic1 (Oct 21, 2015)

I saw an article about some youths wanting to leave a church and being beaten. One of them was killed. I can't post articles. I think it was in new york?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2015)

felic1 said:


> I saw an article about some youths wanting to leave a church and being beaten. One of them was killed. I can't post articles. I think it was in new york?


http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/14/us/new-york-church-assault-case/

So sad for these boys to have suffered like this.  Sad and totally not God.


----------



## kanozas (Oct 23, 2015)

That case is unbelievable smh.


----------



## LovelyRo (Oct 25, 2015)

I had an interesting encounter at church today. This woman accused me of spraying her when I came in, told me I wasn't going to get away with it, and asked me why I was in there. It completely threw me off but, I realized she had some type of mental issue. She was really upset and went on and on discussing it with the people around her for at least 15 mins.  I'm certain she cursed me to hell while she was going off. I'm going to keep her lifted in prayer.

I'm glad it was my church home and that I'm already saved.


----------



## whosthatgurl (Oct 25, 2015)

my pastor is being attacked right now in the city... I don't want to go into detail, but it's getting to me bad.  Thank goodness I'm taking a social media fast this week, but I've started blocking people on social media that is sharing this foolery.

He told us (congregation) this morning to not even respond, but all of me wants to go off because no one is seeing his true intentions (which is to help this sad community). Even though I don't fully agree with who/what he is supporting, I still support my pastor, and it just really hurts my feelings.

It's hurting me more that I can't defend him.  Even though we know what the end result is going to be.


----------



## movingforward (Oct 25, 2015)

Please God send me some TRUE friends.  I'm so hurt right now; I could cry.  But I won't they are not worth my tears.  But they are worth being blocked on my cell phone for a good good while.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 27, 2015)

I love the sense of peace I get when I just talk to God about whatever is on my mind. I was woke up 3/4 in the morning from having a nightmare, and then all these thoughts and worries filled my head. But as soon as I started praying about the things that were bothering me I felt peaceful and was able to get back to sleep.


----------



## kanozas (Oct 29, 2015)

I could have caved into depressive thoughts.  It was clearly a choice.  I could have cried my eyes out or pretended it didn't bother me.  I just held my innards and trudged onward.  Yes, it was painful and I did wonder why this had to happen when so much has happened.  And then, there was the help.  It came to me peacefully and I was led to the right choice, to the solution.  Thank you, L-rd, for caring for me and mine and for always being there.  You directed my paths today and every day.  Jesus, I trust in You!


----------



## movingforward (Oct 29, 2015)

When all HELL is breaking loose around you; but yet you are calm and at peace.  Thank you Lord.


----------



## Laela (Oct 31, 2015)

His Grace is sufficient. None of us is perfect yet we are Perfect in Christ. And I say amein for this!


----------



## movingforward (Nov 3, 2015)

movingforward said:


> When all HELL is breaking loose around you; but yet you are calm and at peace.  Thank you Lord.



I mean all types of things are happening and I'm just watching!  Asking Father to give me discernment and wisdom.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 4, 2015)

I saw a post on the internet about the desert blooming. Blue malva as quiet as it is kept.


----------



## movingforward (Nov 5, 2015)

God really does answer the little requests.

I was thinking about getting a new personal journal;  I would constantly forget each time I go to the store.  Also, I have a Kindle, so I was trying to figure out a way to buy some of the ebooks without it being costly.  

Today my manager gave me a journal and a $50 Amazon gift card.  

I pray God bless her.

But I'm still looking for a new job and will give her a one day notice.


----------



## Laela (Nov 9, 2015)

_A Happy belated Birthday, _@movingforward !


----------



## movingforward (Nov 9, 2015)

Laela said:


> _A Happy belated Birthday, _@movingforward !



Thank you!


----------



## kanozas (Nov 12, 2015)

It's still "Christmas," or "Christ's Mass."  The colors are still red and white, the representative colors of the H-ly Spirit and the Blood of Christ.  Living in a pluralistic society peacefully doesn't mean that religious adherents must hide and conceal themselves.  They shouldn't be ashamed of greeting someone with "Merry Christmas" or "Happy Hannukah" or whatever it's going to be.  If there are other religious or atheists, don't get bent out of shape.  Don't persecute and don't encourage people to hide either.


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 12, 2015)

Love your siggy @Shimmie, I'm in that frame of mind right now!


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 17, 2015)

As this year is starting to wind down (went by fast, I know!) I'm just sitting here reflecting on the last 11 months, and even read the post  I made on the first page of this thread at the start of the year. I must say I have learned so much about myself these past months and have some moments. I think the biggest thing I have learned is that this year I seeked God more when making decisions and tried to take the time to listen to His direction. I also learned that it is ok to be the one to reach out to people and that most times the thoughts in our heads of the reactions we think we are going to get from these people 9 times out of 10 aren't correct. But also I learned the importance of knowing when it is time to move on from people, tell them you love them and wish them the best but your time together is up. I can say that this year I am in a much better space than I was this time last year. I still have a long way to go, but I am thankful not being where I use to be.

Now I am praying for the heart of a servant, and to be able to serve in a church in some capacity. No more making excuses of school or a job preventing me from doing stuff, I plan to push through. I know on the first page I believed that it wasn't time for me to leave the particular church and wanted to be there with my SO. But, I feel like that time has come for me to part ways. I have been feeling stunted and stagnant for some time and like I need something for where I am at now in life. I visited a church last Sunday that my friend has just started going, the church is just now starting up. It was interesting because when I was in the service something in me said I can see myself serving here and wanting serve here. And the sermon that was preached was exactly what i needed to hear. I am remaining prayerful about the situation. Anyway I am just looking forward to the rest of this month and the final month of 2015!


----------



## bellatiamarie (Nov 18, 2015)

"Reject low living, sight walking, small planning, casual praying, and limited giving--God has chosen you for greatness" Anne Graham Lotz


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 23, 2015)

Last Sunday was my second time visiting the church my friend invited me to, and I must say I feel a sense of peace there. And when I am there I am thinking in what areas and capacity I can serve in. This is a first for me, going into a church and seeing how I can serve versus looking at how the church can serve me. But I also know it is God answering my prayers because I have been praying for the heart of a servant and to be able to serve others.


----------



## kanozas (Dec 3, 2015)

Matthew 26:52

"Put your sword back in its place," Jesus said to him, "for all who draw the sword will die by the sword.


----------



## kanozas (Dec 4, 2015)

All oppression is evil in source but it should be clear by now that there has been an unleashing of demonic activity from hell with all this anti-Jewish/Christian jihad.  Look at the target!  The peace of Jerusalem.  Think about it.  They want to destroy faith in the One, True, G-d and to destroy His people, the "people of the book" who are Christians and Jews - both, from the same family.


----------



## kanozas (Dec 8, 2015)

Good luck with that, Microsoft. Trying to sing "Let There Be Peace on Earth" and changing the only lyric that referred to "with G-d as my Father, brothers all are we."


----------



## whosthatgurl (Dec 11, 2015)

I am feeling SO convicted. And I could have stopped this situation from happening. Now I'm feeling like what I'm wanting to happen (waiting to receive word on a new job) isn't going to happen because of my stupidity. You would think that I know better .


----------



## Laela (Dec 19, 2015)

Some holiday reflection ... like a doting father doles out different gifts to his children, God gives us Gifts that differ according to the Grace given to us, so we should use them.... each Gift, in proportion to our faith  {Rom 12:6}


----------



## Laela (Dec 22, 2015)

_*Merry Christmas*_, everyone!

Sharing one of my all-time Christmas songs.. touches me every time! {Whitney Houston version - esp. this year}.


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 22, 2015)

I love my friends dearly, but sometimes I wish I had a seperate group of Godly Christian women to talk to and hang out with. I do have one female friend that does go to church, but the things she does and says are soooo off base from scripture and more of her opinions.


----------



## whosthatgurl (Dec 23, 2015)

I just feel stuck in more ways than one.


----------



## kanozas (Dec 24, 2015)

* Deuteronomy 16:19Expanded Bible (EXB)*


19 Do not ·judge unfairly [distort justice] or ·take sides [show partiality/favoritism]. Do not ·let people pay you to make wrong decisions [take bribes], because ·that kind of payment [bribes] makes wise people seem blind, *and it ·changes the words of good people [undermines the cause of the innocent;* Ex. 23:8; Ps. 5:5; Prov. 6:35; 17:8, 23; 21:14; Eccl. 7:7].



---------------------------

It's easy to be misled and take the side of the lie, surely. I forgive you.  Just cut it out.


----------



## Laela (Dec 24, 2015)

ETA: Sorry, post to wrong member 

**


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm feeling down right now, the church I was connected to and that SO still attended just announced they are permanently closing today. SO is taking it really hard, he was really involved there and was one of the Deacons. I'm also feeling bad for leaving and not being there for the last service. I feel like how people feel when a relationship is ending, and don't know what to do. That church was one of a kind and reached so many people specifically those who were unchurched or had given up on church. I don't know I'm going to miss it there and the Pastors and am sad to see it go. Like I am fighting back tears as I write this, like I just feel like someone close to me has died.

At the same time I feel like this can help me and SO come together closer as we can find a church together to worship at. I don't know I'm just really sad right now.


----------



## movingforward (Dec 31, 2015)

This was in my spirit earlier.  LATE IN THE MIDNIGHT HOUR.....GOD'S GOING TO TURN IT AROUND.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 1, 2016)

Come check out the new 2016 Christian Random Thoughts Thread 

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/2016-christian-random-thoughts.778459/#post-22140985


----------

